# UPS for PLC



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

just get a good power bar, they have similar filters that a ups have
or if you have some $$$ they sell din rail filters made for that but they cost over 1-200$!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Check out 
http://www.transcoil.com/home.htm


----------

